# Seiko Navigator Timer



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The stainless steel bracelet that Roy sells just managed to fit into the end pieces of my Seiko Navigator Timer, I am pleased with the result it gives the watch a whole new substantial look and feel.

The original Seiko bracelet was OK but had had an extension put into the clasp that positioned it towards the side of my wrist, it used to catch on things a lot.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That watch looks almost like new!

Where did you find that one?

I've often fancied one of those but haven't seen one in nice enough nick without it costing the earth.

Did you have to file the end pieces or did they fit without too much adjustment?

Ian


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ian there are quite a few around at present; I got mine from RLT, I think he still has some left. They don't often appear with Seiko bracelets though (I think Hawkey got one with a bracelet as well).

As for the end pieces; I was just lucky that the Seiko bracelet had the same profile as the RLT one, so no filing down of the end pieces!

This is the originalbracelet


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks John,I'll go for a browse!

Ian


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Like that Jot,bracelet looks made for it, good match, wish i had the end pieces.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I ought to get one of these Seiko Navigators - I've always liked them and don't have one in my Seiko collection yet


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Fred,

You could do with re-brushing the case on yours.









Ian


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

No chance Ian, not to keen on brushed stainless, like em polished, fred.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is mine:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I want one


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

These look OK to me and with the right ends


----------

